# Karine 6000 - and still kicking



## JeanDeSponde

C'est quoi, 6000, dans la classification olympique ?  _Noces de clavier _d'avec le forum, peut-être ?...
Sois assurée du respect profond et admiratif du cancre que je suis !

Bise sincère !

(Normalement je m'a relu - doit pas manquer de "s" cette fois-ci)


----------



## Paquita

Plus que 2000 posts avant le toit du monde!!!

Bravo Karine !!! Joyeux 6 K !!!!!​ 
Moi je suis un cancre artistique, tu n'auras donc ni jolis dessins, ni super photos, ni videos d'archives, seulement de gros bisous (le look a changé, mais pas les lunettes !!!)

Paquita

(Jean , on ne dit pas "je m'a relu" mais "je m'est relu" !)


----------



## nichec

Thank you so much for your kindness, and for being who you are. 

My heartfelt congratulations


----------



## LaurentK

KaRiNe. 6000 posts. Bon c'est qu'un nombre. Y'a pas à... Grand certes. Bien grand. Bon très grand j'ai calculé pour moi c'est vers août 2017.

S'il n'y avait que les chiffres. Mais non mon c , il y a aussi les lettres, il y a surtout les lettres de KARine; tu en as des lettres kArInE des palanquées, ça sent bon là-bas, merci karINE, on prend tout .

Allez, bravo & cado.


----------



## itka

Bon, après les cadeaux de LaurentK, évidemment...

Mais j'ai récupéré mon ordi, juste à temps pour te dire toute mon admiration pour ta constance, ta gentillesse, ton humour et ta science que tu as dispensés généreusement tout au long de ces 6000 posts !

Et un petit souvenir (modeste mais qui m'a donné un mal de chien, vu mes maigres talents informatiques !) là


----------



## wildan1

Karine, toujours des posts heureux, gentils et savants--et souvent avec un petit clin d'oeil que j'apprécie beaucoup !

Et tu es couche-tard, ce qui nous met en direct assez souvent malgré la différence de fuseaux horaires.

Bravo, Karine! Hats off to you!


----------



## Calamitintin

Quand je pense que quand je suis arrivée sur le forum, t'étais à peine à 2000 ! 
Veuille accepter ce petit souvenir (modeste mais qui m'a donné un mal de chien, vu mes maigres talents informatiques !) là !
Toute ressemblance avec le thème d'un cadeau déjà serait purement fortuite .
Bosse un peu au lieu de poster  !
Chau,
Cal


----------



## Ploupinet

kskskskskskskssssssss...
kskskskskskskssssssss...
kskskskskskskssssssss...

Et euh... http://www.pixelvalley.com/testapn/canon/ixus60/ixus60-fourmi.jpg

Et voilàààààà !
La 6K-ale et la fourmi 

Bon postiversaire la KaRiNeuh !!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... On parle de moi ici ? Parce qu'il y en a d'autres des Karine... 
À part les posts de Calyploup (*), je ne me suis pas reconnue. 

Merci à tous pour vos mots (et dessins !) gentils. Ça fait toujours plaisir. Même venant de certains cancres comme moi. 

Bisettes. 

(*) Et Ploup c'est lamentable de ne même pas connaître le cri de la fourmi : elle cro-onde la fourmi, c'est bien connu !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Karine*, j'espère pouvoir assister, même si c'est de loin, à l'apparition de tes prochains 6000, certainement intelligents et pleins d'humour, comme ceux de la première série.
Tu nous manques dans l'hispano-français.
Victor


----------



## Eva Maria

Belle Karine! 

6.000 déjà? Claro, no estoy yo por el foro francés últimamente para fijarme, y tú aprovechas para ganarnos la post-carrera a tod@s!

Tu es très sympathique avec ton fin humeur ironique! 

Gracias por todos y cada uno tus innumerables posts hasta el momento, y nos tienes que prometer otros 1.000 más por lo menos (así te podré felicitar otra vez enseguida!)

Bisous / Besos,

Eve Marie


----------



## Suehil

Karine, please don't stop!!
CONGRATULATIONS on your great (forum) age!
Sue


----------



## Moon Palace

Mieux vaut tard que jamais dit le dicton, j'espère qu'il servira d'excuse ici encore, car je n'aurais pas voulu manquer de te congratuler Karine pour cet anniversaire!!
Merci pour tes posts plein d'humour et pour leur pertinence. Des rayons de soleil dans une journée pluvieuse comme souvent par ici. Je nous souhaite à tous de pouvoir en lire beaucoup d'autres. 
This is for you.


----------



## Crescent

Chère Karine! 

Est-il trop tard de me rejoindre à cette boume en l'honneure de tes 6000 posts? 

De toute façon, nous te remercions tous et chacun pour toute ton aide sur les foros!!
Mais ce que m'impressionne le plus de toi, (comme des autres l'ont déjà dit!) c'est ton sens d'humour qui ne semble jamais s'épuiser! 
Et j'espère qu'il sera encore présent dans tous tes prochaines 6000 posts!! D
_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITATIONS KaRiNe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## carolineR

Allons bon, me suis encore fait dépasser  par les évènements, moi…
Faut dire que je ne passe plus guère du côté des congrats 
Des foules de  féloches bien sincères à notre artiste marseillaise nationale et préférée.
Allez Karine, à l'assaut du PK 7 !

PS : ben j'espère bien que t'es encore "still kicking" !


----------



## gvergara

Chère KaRoTtInE :

Je sais que...

... je suis arrivé en retard.
... j'ai pas de talent pour faire des cadeaux pleins de couleur et mouvement.
... tu (me) donnes toujours d'excellentes réponses, pleines d'humour.
... tu aimes la "déformation" que j'ai fait de ton nickname.
... tu aimes prendre des photos.
... lorsque tu étais petite, les photos en noir et blanc existaient toujours.
... cela ne veut pas dire qu'elles étaient à la mode. 
... tu as fait la connaissance de presque toutes les membres du clan de filles forumwordreferenciennes (les briggevtkarotintin) 
... tu t'es sentie profondément déçue lorsque tu t'es rendu compte que le vrai GÖÔ avait pas de moustache.
... en voyant les photos que m'ont prises les Calyploup tu as failli pousser un hurlement terrible, effrayée que tu étais. Et que tu as pensé : "Il m'a l'air gros, mais sympa". 
... tu as une sœur, et qu'elle este fort sympa.
... qu'il y a fort peu de probabilités que Paris Hilton soit ton amie la plus proche. Et que Paris n'est pas française.
... Sarkozy est récemment devenu président de ton pays. Mais je sais pas si tu as voté pour ou contre.
... tu peux facilement repérer les satellites espions états-uniens.
... que tu crois en le pouvoir des mots, lequel l'emporte sur les bêtises qui nous entourent (presque) tout le temps.

Je sais tout ça. Et on ne se connaît que depuis quelques mois. Merci, chère amie, de toute l'aide que tu m'as offerte. Et je te félicite d'avoir atteint les 6000 posts. Chao pescada  , à tÔt

GΘnzãlỠ, le prof moustaché.


----------



## Trisia

Ohhh, Karine, what can I say? How about "sorry for being late"? [in congratulating one of the best&nicest forum members ever]

I really really love your posts, and wish you lots of potiversaries here. You deserve being told how smart, sweet [and talented ] you are.

Here's something for you


----------



## geve

Ah mais si !  Je vois que vous avez fait des bêtises !  Non mais franchement, Karine : 6000, t'as pas honte ? La prochaine fois, tu vas nous faire quoi ? 7000 ? Non mais j'te jure. On peut plus tourner le dos deux minutes. 

Je te donne quand même un bon point, pour ta persévérance. 

NB: C'est que tous les trucs gentils ont déjà été dits, alors j'ai dû chercher un angle original.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Atteindre 6000 messages ou même être citée dans la signature d’un autre forero, ne seraient que peu de choses s’il n’y avait la générosité, l’intelligence, la curiosité, l’humour, la pédagogie, la pertinence, l’ironie, l’altruisme de la posteuse, pardon... la télécommunicante marseillaise.

  Mais, trêve de plaisanteries !

  Plutôt que ce *K*aya*K*, qui m’a mise en retard, j’aurais du prendre un *K*art pour te porter un *K*oulibiac, un *K*ir et un *K*ouglof.
 Pour tes 6*K*, *K*arine, pas de *K*aléidoscope, pas même un petit flipboo*K* tout *K*a*K*a (et pourtant y en a en stock)

*K*ss, *K*ss !!!

PZ, cancre et apprenante …


----------



## totor

*¡6.000 félicitations pour notre karine!*​


----------



## GEmatt

*xoxoxoxoxoxoxox*​ 
*Toujours content de te lire, Karine!*
*Merci pour tes commentaires - Sublissime prestation!*​ 
*x0x0x0x0x*​ 
*GEmatt*​ 
*@-,-'--¦>*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*JDS *: Faux cancre mais vrai zèbre-olympique ! ^^

*Paquita *: Je prends le bisou et te laisse ton Himalaya, bien trop haut pour moi. ^^

*nichec*: ... "and what I am need no excuses"  ^^

*LaurentK *: Ton acharnement à déformer la graphie de mon pseudo est la preuve de ton insolente ironie ! ^^
Des hommes à poil sur des calendriers, est-ce ça qu'on appelle l'égalité des sexes ? ^^

*itka  *: J'espère que tu n'as pas trop courbé l'échine (if you see what I mean...) pour travailler sur cette carte. Mais c'est assurément un Kollector, maintenant ! ^^

*Wildan1*: "You can leave your hat on! Tata ta tatata!"... ^^ 

*Calamitintin *: Ouh ! C'est pas beau le plagiat ! Pour ce qui est de bosser... l'hôpital, hein ! ^^

* Ploup'* : Euh... non. Rien. Je vais pas me répéter. ^^

* Víctor* : Je manque ? Non, non, je tire, et je pointe. Je manque pas tant que ça ! ^^

*Eva Maria* : ¿La post-carrera? Kezako ? Conépa ! ^^ (ça sonne un peu espagnol, conépa, non ?)

* Suehil* : "Don't stop me now!" Oui, je réponds exclusivement en chansons aux anglophones, aujourd'hui ! ^^
(J'ai failli écrire "Stop, I don't need no sympathy", mais la double négation aurait fait désordre ici, non ?)

* Moon Palace* : J'ai presque la même à la maison. Mais c'est la fin de la floraison là. Ton cadeau tombe donc à pic. ^^

* Crescent* : Jamais trop tard. Rassure-toi, le prochain millier, c'est pas avant l'année prochaine, juré. ^^

* Caro* : Je tiens pas ta forme, moi ! ^^ Je te conseille d'emmener Paquita sur ton P7 pour l'entraîner avant son Himalaya ! ^^
(ben oui, je quique encore ! Manquerait plus que j'arrête... Keskidi JDS ? ^^)

* GÔÔ* : Dis-donc, t'en sais des choses, monsieur le prof moustachu tout taché ! Mais y'a quelques éléments erronés quand même dans le lot ! ^^

* Trisia* : C'est quoi cette pub détournée ? Je me retiens pour ne pas cliquer sur "report a post" ! ^^

* Gève* : Un angle original, m'engueuler ? Ah la la ! Je vais pas tarder à m'inscrire au "thanks, but no thanks!" moi ! ^^

* PZ* : Oh, mais j'aurais bien aimé un Flipbook tout KK moi ! ^^ 
Allez, zou ! File réviser ton sifflotis va, apprenante !
(« la pédagogie » ! Mouarf ! T'y es allée un peu fort là ! ^^)

* totor *: Comment ça « notre » ? C'est quoi ce possessif abusif ? Attention, tu commences à parler trop bien français, voire marseillais, toi ! ^^

* GEmatt* : Oh ! Toi aussi tu as connu le temps de l'ASCII art ? ^^ (fais gaffe, ça donne une indication sur ton âge !)

Bisettes à tous, ça m'a fait plaisir de vous lire ! (même Mickaël ! ^^)

P.S. : Tous les souriards ont été ici remplacés par celui-ci, utilisable à foison : ^^
Et oui, moi aussi je fais de la pub subliminale avec ces jolies couleurs... ^^


----------



## Etcetera

*Bravo Karine!

Congratulazioni&felicidades!*


----------



## Nicomon

Oui chuis en retard... et pas à peu près.  Ta faute. T'avais juste à pas passer le cap des *6k* pendant mes vacances. 10 jours que je cherche un angle pas encore couvert. 

Wildan a écrit que t'es couche-tard. Eh bin moi je pense plutôt que t'es couche*-pas*. Sinon où tu trouverais le temps d'écrire tous ces gentils posts? De faire tous ces beaux dessins et animations personnalisés? D'aider les forer@s nou²nes de l'info à régler leurs petits problèmes? De prendre toutes ces super photos, pour ensuite les classer soigneusement sur ton site? Vraiment Karine, je te trouve « au boutte »! 

Bon tant pis. Je copie PZ, et j'y vais avec des cadeaux en KK. J'ai donc trouvé sous mon chapeau de magicien  ...
Une recette de tarte au *k*iwi (désolée, j'ai pas de talent de pâtissière), des poèmes de *K*erouac, une chanson *k*étaine avec un mot en *K *et un anora*k K*anu*k* pour ton prochain voyage à *K*amouras*k*a

*Bravo et surtout Merci Karine !!*

Et j'ai signé... une fidèle admiratrice Kuébékoise, NiKo


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oops ! Anna & Nikomon : merci ! 
 (How come I didn't answer those two posts? I don't know... C'est que je suis un peu «  au boutte » du bout du rouleau en ce moment, moi... )


----------



## AngelEyes

*KaRiNe*

*You've been very nice to me in the past and I really appreciate it!*
*I'm glad I have the opportunity to say:*

*CONGRATULATIONS*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks Angel_Eyes_. Actually, it was a pleasure.
And... I'm not dead yet, so you can ask again!


----------

